

Twitter Should You Pay For It? - jasonlbaptiste
http://ryanmerket.com/blog/2008/05/31/twitter-should-you-pay-for-it/

======
iamdave
Yea, lets throw money at Twitter and somehow hope they magically become
smarter and use better development practices.

GENIUS!

~~~
bluelu
Well I think they should charge. People would leave to a competitor and there
would be no scaling issues anymore! :-)

~~~
iamdave
Overly simplistic, but you're right :)

------
ryanmerket
It's amazing what money can do. Sure they have some VC funding, but the power
of A LOT of people investing in a product is immeasurable.

